
“We're doing emergency maintenance to recover the site” - jchrisa
https://status.github.com/messages/2015-05-06
======
colund
12:20 UTCEverything operating normally.

11:54 UTCWe've finished emergency maintenance and are monitoring closely.

11:40 UTCWe're doing emergency maintenance to recover the site.

11:32 UTCWe're seeing high error rates on github.com and are investigating.

